# Happy New Year 2015



## Frederik Magle

I wish all members of Talk Classical a very happy new year!! 

Thank you to all of you for making 2014 a fantastic year at TC, and a special thanks to our staff for all your great work!

Best regards,
Frederik

:trp::cheers:


----------



## ptr

Godt Nytår! Happy New Year! С Новым Годом!

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

Head uut aastat!


----------



## Art Rock

Gelukkig nieuwjaar!


----------



## Pip

Happy New Year Frederik, thanks for a Great Site.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish all members of Talk Classical a very happy new year!!


Happy new year to you too mate, and to everyone else on TC. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

And the same from me.


----------



## sospiro

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish all members of Talk Classical a very happy new year!


Happy New Year Frederik! Hope you have a great 2015 and thank you for a wonderful site.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bliadhna Mhath Ùr (Happy New Year) Frederik and everyone on TC, if not quite from Scotland then in a Scottish spirit.

Thank you for a very enjoyable forum. Long may it continue

T-Vox


----------



## Guest

What they said!


----------



## Mahlerian

Happy new year, everyone!


----------

